# please critique - sport horse yearling



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

16-16.2 hands? Is that with a stick? 
Just wondering because my warmblood yearling (May '09) is only 14.3ish. (Don't have a usable stick right now to know for sure.)


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

My Beau said:


> 16-16.2 hands? Is that with a stick?
> Just wondering because my warmblood yearling (May '09) is only 14.3ish. (Don't have a usable stick right now to know for sure.)


I didn't measured him with a stick, it's just an approximation. For a comparison, the girl next him in the picture is 5'9'' tall. Valenti seems to be 160 - 163 cm tall so this mean he is near 16 hands or 16 hands tall.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd estimate him closer to 15 - the height at his withers, where you would be measuring his height, looks to be at or even a bit below her shoulder.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not really loving the way his neck looks, something about it is sitting off to me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would rather comment when he is in good condition. He is very unappealing as of now.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ps. His left rear hock looks very odd


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ churumbeque : You must take into consideration that this horse is a rescue. He was sent to slaughter with another one that had an old fracture at the leg. He is from a stud farm. They sent him to slaughter only because he had hernia. 

I asked the question about his conformation because it seems to be something wrong with his conformation and I couldn't tell what. We don't want to use him at jumps or other things like this. He will be used only for riding at an equitation center. 

The horse is now at a horse shelter were I'm volunteering, so it's not my horse. I only try to know all I can about the cases were I have doubts. 

And thank you all for the inputs. 

@themacpack It seems that I'm not very good at approximations . Thank you for telling me his height more accurately. And yes, his neck seems to be odd. He seems to be ewe necked but I'm not really sure.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think his neck will change with weight and excercise so I didn't think it was a fair assessment in his current condition but his hock will not change.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

hes camped out in the back  AND HAS LONG PASTURNS, but hes pretty level at his age. good luck with him


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> I'd estimate him closer to 15 - the height at his withers, where you would be measuring his height, looks to be at or even a bit below her shoulder.


I agree with that - in the picture with the person standing with him, he looks about comparable to my yearling 3/4 draft colt, who was sticked at 15.1 a week ago - I'm 5'9" as well.

I have nothing to offer as far as conformation as I'm still learning myself - but good on you for rescuing him! Would it have hurt to wait until he put his stuff away before snapping the shots though? :lol::lol:


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the opinion. Really appreciate it. 

and @ Indyhorse : I really didn't thought to take the pictures in a proper moment :lol:. I was to happy that he stood in a proper position.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

he is quite sickle hocked, and appears a bit cow hocked, as well...his neck is a bit ewe necked, and muscled on the underside (indicating that high head set is the norm for him...that may be an issue more so if you wanted him to drop his head and collect). He has a short croup, which will hinder him being able to bring his rear legs under him to drive him forward from the rear.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

damnedEvans said:


> and @ Indyhorse : I really didn't thought to take the pictures in a proper moment :lol:. I was to happy that he stood in a proper position.


Haha I know how it goes trying to get pictures. I was just teasing! :lol:


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

damnedEvans said:


> @ churumbeque : You must take into consideration...I asked the question about his conformation because it seems to be something wrong with his conformation and I couldn't tell what. We don't want to use him at jumps or other things like this. .. And yes, his neck seems to be odd. He seems to be ewe necked but I'm not really sure.


His front end is OK - decent front legs, decent shoulder. He does have an ewe neck and muscling under his neck, but once he's ridden (IF they ride him correctly) that problem could be eliminated.

The problem you're seeing but are unsure of is that his gaskin is too long, especially when compared to his forearm. Another poster mentioned his pasterns are long - and they're a bit longer than his forearm but not bad, the issue is the gaskin. (A gaskin is #46 in the picture at this link). 
Google Image Result for http://extension.missouri.edu/explore/images/g02837art01.jpg

That length means he could not be used for jumping and stay sound. *You'll have to be careful when he's worked - he may not remain sound with regular work.* You'll need to build up SLOWLY the muscle in his rear end. Good luck.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all - horses do not simply drop their necks to collect, in fact, the forehand becomes elevated and the neck becomes higher. For my tastes, I prefer a horse with a higher neck set and carriage. Most yearlings are going to have a bit of a ewe-neck because the neck generally develops last.

Anyways. That hind end spells disaster. His hocks are really weird and his gaskins are very long. He is well suited to a career as a pasture pet as I can't imagine he would stay sound for any amount of time under consistent work.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess that's the reason why they decided to send him to slaughter. I was asking myself this question for a long time. The other colt that we rescued from that stud farm had a leg injury so it was am explanation for sending him to slaughter. But this one was sound so I didn't understood why someone will send such a horse to death. 
I guess that they didn't like the final product so they decided to get rid of him because they couldn't sell him. Sometimes breeding goes wrong. 

Anyhow, thank you all for the opinion. I am grateful for the input because I'm awful at conformational critique when it comes to sport horses. 

Valenti will never do consistent work for a long period of time. I think that he will be a lesson horse when he will grow up. I really hope that he will do well with it.


----------

